
Dutch town has traffic lights on the ground because people are staring at phones - walterbell
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/02/this-dutch-town-has-traffic-lights-on-the-floor-because-people-are-staring-their-phones
======
gbraad
Bad idea, as it gives a false sense of safety.

~~~
noamhacker
Could be more useful to instead place messages, such as "check the lights"

